# مقدمة صداقة بين الشباب



## النهيسى (28 يناير 2010)

عندما نتحدث عن اختلاط الجنسين، يجب أن نفهم المعاني التي نقصدها. إننا لا نتحدث عن انفراد شاب وشابة معا وراء الجدران، ولا نعني انزواء الفتى والفتاة في أماكن غير مناسبة. فاختلاط الجنسين له مفهوم وله حدود، فنحن نقصد بفكرة الاختلاط أن يعيش الشباب والشابات معا كزملاء وأصدقاء.

يجب أن تكون علاقة الشباب والشابات معا مؤسسة على المحبة البريئة، والتآلف الأخوي والارتباط المسيحي السليم.

ولقد حرصت بعض المجتمعات على الفصل بين الرجل والمرأة، حتى أن الكنيسة، وهي بيت الله، أصرّت في الماضي على وضع المرأة وراء حجاب أو ستار، حتى لا يراها الرجال، وفي غالبية الكنائس في عصرنا الحالي، تجلس النساء في جانب، ويجلس الرجال في الجانب الآخر.

الاختلاط بين الجنسين تعبير نقصد به اندماج الشباب والشابات في مجتمعات مشتركة في العمل، أو في برامج ترفيهية أو في الحياة الاجتماعية.

ما هي حدود الاختلاط؟

يمكننا أن نحدد الاختلاط متى حددنا الصداقة، فان الصداقة بين الجنسين في المجتمعات: كالمدرسة، والبيت والكنيسة لها جمالها وأثرها، ولكن إن اختار الشاب لنفسه فتاه معينة لمجرد الصداقة، يجب أن يحترس من التمادي، فان الصداقة تعيش حياة قوية سليمة متى أسست على التفاهم والعمل المشترك، ولا يسمح لهذه العلاقة بأن تتطور إلى علاقة جسدية. ومن هنا نعرف ان الاختلاط يجب أن يكون من خلال الجماعة، وألا يكون لفتى واحد لقاء منفرد مع فتاة معينة بشكل متكرر، إلا في حالة دراسة الطرفين لبعضهما، إعدادا للزواج.

__________________
شجعوا صغار النفوس. أَسندوا الضعفاء. تأنوا على الجميع

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
نصيحة للشباب
قد تكون مشكلتك في هذه المرحلة من العمر الأصدقاء. إن الأصدقاء الحقيقين اصبحوا عملة نادرة رغم أننا نحتاج إلى وجود الأصدقاء كي نستطيع العيش في الحياة. ليس من المهم في هذه المرحلة أن تكتسبي اكثر عدد من الأصدقاء بقدر ما أنت بحاجة إلى بناء صداقة قوية سواء كانت بين الشابات او الشباب تدوم إلى الأبد .

لذا فكروا كثيرا عند إقامة صداقة وحددوا لانفسكم لماذا تريدون اختيار هذا الشخص دون غيره. فإذا كانت الأسباب نقية وصافية تتمتع بقابلية للاستمرار فسوف تنجح أما إذا كان الاختيار باندفاع لاسباب أخرى فان الصداقة التي تبحثوا عنها لن تدوم. إضافة إلى أن الصداقة التي تدوم أطول فترة ممكنة هي الصداقة التي تكون متبادلة بين الطرفين, وتعتمد على المشاركة.

ولكي تستمر الصداقة يجب إظهار التقدير لهذه الصداقة وإذا كنتوا لا تجديدون التعبير عبروا عن مشاعركم بطرق أخرى كالمشاركة في لحظات الفرح والحزن والمساعدة في حل المشاكل. وتذكروا أن ليس من الضروري أن يكون الأصدقاء طوال الوقت مع بعضهم البعض ولكن لا بد تحديد وقت خاص للحديث معا فلكل واحد منكم له أيضا حياته لخاصة.

قد تصادفوا في أحيان كثيرة سوء فهم او تنشب بعض الخلافات وهنا أهم ما في الأمر المصارحة التي لا تخدش. فالحياة تتغير والأمور لا تظل ثابتة على حالها. ففي يوم ما قد يسافر أحدكما إلى بلد آخر او ينتقل إلى جامعة او مدرسة أخرى او على الأقل قد ينقل سكنه من منطقة إلى أخرى وهذا لا يعني الانفصال فهناك طرق شتى للاتصال في هذه الأيام

منقول​


----------



## روزي86 (28 يناير 2010)

موضوع مهم جدا

تسلم ايد حضرتك


----------



## النهيسى (28 يناير 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> موضوع مهم جدا
> 
> تسلم ايد حضرتك


*



الرب يبارك مروركم الرائع جدا ... شكــــــــرا 

​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2010)

*موضوع فى غاية الاهميه وارجو أن تسمح لى اخى العزيز بمناقشة بعض الامور  من وجهة نظرى المتواضعه
أولا دعونا لا ننكر أنه فى عمر الشباب يبدأ البحث عن دراسة الجنس الاخر عن قرب فتبدأ مرحلة الفضول فى كيف يفكر هذا الاخر ؟؟
كيف ينظر لشخصى ؟؟
كيفية التعامل مع  هذا الكائن  المختلف ؟؟
 ونحن نعلم  أنه لا مفر لكبت هذا الشىء بمعنى أن الحل بمنع الاختلاط نهائيا بين الطرفين شىء هو مستحيل فيجب العمل على تقنيين هذا الاختلاط بصوره تحمى شبابنا من ان يكونوا مضطرين بالاختلاط مع أخرين خارج نطاق الكنيسه مما يعرضهم لكل ما نسمع عنه ونقرأه فى صفحات الحوادث
فنتمنى أن تتطور الخدمه فى كنائسنا لخدمة هذا الجانب بتنمية الانشطه وتشجيع الطرفين على المشاركة الجماعيه فنقضى على الكبت ونضمن نوع طبيعى من الحمايه  ولا نسمح بوجود فرصه لعمل شكل اخر من الاختلاط نشرب مرارته كلنا 
اسفه على الاطاله ولكنه حقيقى موضوع فى منتهى الاهميه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2010)

*يثبتتتتتت​*


----------



## youhnna (30 يناير 2010)

*موضوع رائع حقا اخى النهيسى
خاصة فى هذة الايام التى اختلطت فيها المفاهيم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ضحكة طفل (31 يناير 2010)

يارب سلام
موضوع جميل وفعلا بيناقش مشكله مهمه الايام دي
ربنا يحافظ علينا كلنا
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## طحبوش (31 يناير 2010)

فعلا موضوع في غاية الاهمية


----------



## النهيسى (31 يناير 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *موضوع فى غاية الاهميه وارجو أن تسمح لى اخى العزيز بمناقشة بعض الامور  من وجهة نظرى المتواضعه
> أولا دعونا لا ننكر أنه فى عمر الشباب يبدأ البحث عن دراسة الجنس الاخر عن قرب فتبدأ مرحلة الفضول فى كيف يفكر هذا الاخر ؟؟
> كيف ينظر لشخصى ؟؟
> كيفية التعامل مع  هذا الكائن  المختلف ؟؟
> ...


أولا بشكر حضرتك
* للمرور الغالى
* للتشجيع

* للتثبيت

الرب يكون معاكم 


***** بالنسبه لهذا الرأى أنا أحبذه جدا لكن للأسف ليست كل الكنائس تعمل بيه

بيخافوا على البنات بطريقه صعبه وتخنق

فقليلون من ينموا فى الخدمه روح المشاركه والثقه
فنتمنى أن تتطور الخدمه فى كنائسنا لخدمة هذا الجانب بتنمية الانشطه وتشجيع الطرفين على المشاركة الجماعيه فنقضى على الكبت ونضمن نوع طبيعى من الحمايه ولا نسمح بوجود فرصه لعمل شكل اخر من الاختلاط نشرب مرارته كلنا    ( ياريت )



أكرر شكرى وأمتنانى جدا جدا جدا ​


----------



## النهيسى (31 يناير 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *موضوع رائع حقا اخى النهيسى
> خاصة فى هذة الايام التى اختلطت فيها المفاهيم
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


*شكرا أخى الحبيب مرور كله ذوق ومحبه شكرا جدا​*


----------



## النهيسى (31 يناير 2010)

ضحكة طفل قال:


> يارب سلام
> موضوع جميل وفعلا بيناقش مشكله مهمه الايام دي
> ربنا يحافظ علينا كلنا
> سلام المسيح مع الجميع


*الرب معاكم ... شكرا للمرور الغالى جدا جدا جدا​*


----------



## النهيسى (31 يناير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> فعلا موضوع في غاية الاهمية


_*منتهى الشكر ليكم

الرب معاكم

شكرا جدا لمروركم الجميل​*_


----------



## hjjgki (6 فبراير 2010)

ميرسى على الموضوع الهام جدا


----------



## magy salip (14 فبراير 2010)

موضوع مهم جدا ورائع ورايى ان الصداقه اجمل حاجه فى الدنيا اذا كانت بين الشاب والفتاه  اوغيره فاذاكان كلا من الفتاه والشاب يفهم جدا معنى الصداقه بجد وبصدق هاتكون افضل بكثير من صداقة الفتاه للفتاه او الشاب للشاب ولوان  ده مرفوض فى مجتمعاتنا وده رأيى المتواضع(وعلى فكره انا لم اصادف طول حياتى اى من الجنسين للصداقه الحقيقيه اللى اتمناها)


----------



## ABANOB-FARAG (15 فبراير 2010)

ممكن تكون المشكلة فى الحدود بينا وبين اصحابنا او اى حد تانى اما عن الصداقة الحقيقة تقريبا بقية عملة نادرة


----------



## النهيسى (22 فبراير 2010)

hjjgki قال:


> ميرسى على الموضوع الهام جدا


*الرب معاكم

شكرا جدا لمروركم الجميل*


----------



## النهيسى (22 فبراير 2010)

magy salip قال:


> موضوع مهم جدا ورائع ورايى ان الصداقه اجمل حاجه فى الدنيا اذا كانت بين الشاب والفتاه  اوغيره فاذاكان كلا من الفتاه والشاب يفهم جدا معنى الصداقه بجد وبصدق هاتكون افضل بكثير من صداقة الفتاه للفتاه او الشاب للشاب ولوان  ده مرفوض فى مجتمعاتنا وده رأيى المتواضع(وعلى فكره انا لم اصادف طول حياتى اى من الجنسين للصداقه الحقيقيه اللى اتمناها)


*الرب معاكم

شكرا جدا لمروركم الجميل*


----------



## النهيسى (22 فبراير 2010)

abanob-farag قال:


> ممكن تكون المشكلة فى الحدود بينا وبين اصحابنا او اى حد تانى اما عن الصداقة الحقيقة تقريبا بقية عملة نادرة


*الرب معاكم

شكرا جدا لمروركم الجميل*


----------



## Mason (24 فبراير 2010)

موضوع اكثر من رائع
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## النهيسى (24 فبراير 2010)

*


شكرا للمرور الجميل جدا الرب يبارككم






*​


----------



## ايهم ابن الرب (5 مارس 2010)

*سلام المسيح والرب يباركك على الموضوع*
*الجميل و يحفظكم المسيح *

*امين*​


----------



## النهيسى (8 مارس 2010)

ايهم ابن الرب قال:


> *سلام المسيح والرب يباركك على الموضوع*
> *الجميل و يحفظكم المسيح *
> 
> *امين*​


*منتهى الشكر ليكم للمرور الجميل جدا 

الرب يبارككم*


----------



## naal_2006 (23 مارس 2010)

يعني موضوع مش جيد هوو ممتاز بس لو الكل فهمه بيكون انجاز عظيم بس كل واحد بفهمه على كيفه ما حد برضا بالحقيقهولا شو رأي الشباب الواعي


----------



## النهيسى (23 مارس 2010)

naal_2006 قال:


> يعني موضوع مش جيد هوو ممتاز بس لو الكل فهمه بيكون انجاز عظيم بس كل واحد بفهمه على كيفه ما حد برضا بالحقيقهولا شو رأي الشباب الواعي


*الرب معاكم

شكرا جدا لمروركم الجميل*


----------



## النور الجديد (23 مارس 2010)

اخي النهيسى موضوع في غاية االروعة
الصديق كنز مفقود في هذا الزمن وبتمنى عندما نرى صديق جيد ان نحافظ عليه ونتمسك به جيدا والرب يديم المحبة بين الجميع

الرب يبارك مجهودك
وتعب محبتك​


----------



## النهيسى (23 مارس 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> اخي النهيسى موضوع في غاية االروعة
> الصديق كنز مفقود في هذا الزمن وبتمنى عندما نرى صديق جيد ان نحافظ عليه ونتمسك به جيدا والرب يديم المحبة بين الجميع
> 
> الرب يبارك مجهودك
> وتعب محبتك​


*
شكــــــرا جــــــدا



للمرور  الرائع وتعليقكم الجميل





سلام الرب يسوع​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 مارس 2010)

رااااااااائع يا استاذى
بجد موضوع مهم جدااااااااااا
ربنا يبارك خدمتك وتفيدنا بموضوعاتك​


----------



## النهيسى (23 مارس 2010)

*
مرور جميل

ورائع


سلام الرب يسوع


​*


----------



## tamav maria (26 مارس 2010)

ليس من المهم في هذه المرحلة أن تكتسبي اكثر عدد من الأصدقاء بقدر ما أنت بحاجة إلى بناء صداقة قوية سواء كانت بين الشابات او الشباب تدوم إلى الأبد .

موضوع فعلا ممتاز 
شكرا عزيزي النهيسي


----------



## govany shenoda (27 مارس 2010)

موضوع تحفه بس المهم نبدا من بدري نفهم الاطفال اهميه الصداقه والاختلاط وايه اخطار الفهم الخطاء ربنا يعوض تعبك وتجبلنا موضيع حلوه زي  ديه​


----------



## النهيسى (29 مارس 2010)

netta قال:


> ليس من المهم في هذه المرحلة أن تكتسبي اكثر عدد من الأصدقاء بقدر ما أنت بحاجة إلى بناء صداقة قوية سواء كانت بين الشابات او الشباب تدوم إلى الأبد .
> 
> موضوع فعلا ممتاز
> شكرا عزيزي النهيسي


*مرور جميل

ورائع


سلام الرب يسوع*


----------



## النهيسى (29 مارس 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> موضوع تحفه بس المهم نبدا من بدري نفهم الاطفال اهميه الصداقه والاختلاط وايه اخطار الفهم الخطاء ربنا يعوض تعبك وتجبلنا موضيع حلوه زي  ديه​


*مرور جميل

ورائع


سلام الرب يسوع
*


----------



## مسرة (3 أبريل 2010)

ما احلى الصداقة...
انا لدي مشكلة مع الصداقة...قبل مدة قصيرة تقدم الي ابن خالتي للزواج وانا صغيرة صغيرة جدا انا مراهقة اي لم اصل لعمر 18 ولذلك رفضت الزواج به. فتصادفت وخرجنا سويا وسألني لماذا رفضته وشرحت له كيف اني صغيرة و ارائي بشكل متقلب دائما واني لا افكر بالزواج يوجد اشياء اهم من ذلك في عمري وقال لي بأنه اختارني لاني واعية وبنت لطيفة وقال بأنه يحبني. وبعد مدة بدأ بالاتصال بي وقال بأنه وحيد ويحتاج الى شخص لليتكلم معه وان الوحدة قتلته . فقلت له انا موجودة دائما و اني اسمعك. ولكن عندما قلت هذه الكلمات كنت مخنوقة محصورة . ففي الحقيقية عندما كنت اصغر سنا قد مررت بنفس الموقف قال لي بانه يحبني وانا رفضته والان نفس الموقف, لقد مررت بصعوبات ومشاكل كثيرة عندما كنت اصغر سنا وانا لا اريد ان امر بها من جديد. اصبحت اتصالاته كثيرة وهو ليس لديه كلام فقط نصمت وهو يريد ان نكون اصدقاء وفي الحقيقة انا اخاف واتحسس جدا من الصداقة بين الولد والبنت. هو لا يعرف يسوع كثيرا وقلت بان هذه فرصة جيدة لاعرفه بيسوع ولكني خائفة ان امر بمشاكل والمشكلة الاكبر هو عندما يتصل بي يريدني ان اخفي عن اهلي بانه اتصل بي خوفا من المشاكل , وانا لا استطيع ان اخفي حبة عن امي وابي .


ماذا افعل برأيكم هل اسمع له عندما يتصل واكون له صديقة واحاول ان اقربه من يسوع ام اريه وجها ثقيلا ؟؟ هل اخفي عن اهلي اتصالاته؟؟؟

محتاجة لردودكم يا اخوتي


----------



## نغم (3 أبريل 2010)

ياحرام يامسرة انتى حظك قليل ولا حد رد عليكى بس انا شخصيا تكلمت معاكى فى الموضوع وعطيتك رأى وانشالله تستفادين الرب معك


----------



## نغم (3 أبريل 2010)

الرب يباركك يا النهيسى موضوع جميل جدا ومفيد وانشالله يكون كل واحد منا اتعلم الى محتاجه


----------



## naal_2006 (6 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *الرب معاكم
> 
> شكرا جدا لمروركم الجميل*



*بس للعلم انا ما مريت انا شاركت

مش داري عنك مش عارف ايش ترد لا ترد*

:smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8:


----------



## Sad Ro0se (10 أبريل 2010)

*نايبس تويبك*​


----------



## tamav maria (8 مايو 2010)

لذا فكروا كثيرا عند إقامة صداقة وحددوا لانفسكم لماذا تريدون اختيار هذا الشخص دون غيره
موضوع ممتاز فعلا ومهم لكل
الشباب يقرؤه 
ربنا يبارك خدمنك


----------



## hangel999 (25 مايو 2010)

الصداقة موضوع مهم جدا طبعا بس انا الحمد لله بشكر ربنا كتير انا واصحابى عملين جرووب حلو جدا من 12 صديق كلنا من بلد وحده واشكر ربنا احنا متفاهمين جدا وطول عمرى هاكون بشكره على عطايا


----------



## النهيسى (14 يونيو 2010)

naal_2006 قال:


> *بس للعلم انا ما مريت انا شاركت
> 
> مش داري عنك مش عارف ايش ترد لا ترد*
> 
> :smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8:




شكرا ليك الرب يباركك

مرور جميل جداا


----------



## النهيسى (14 يونيو 2010)

hangel999 قال:


> الصداقة موضوع مهم جدا طبعا بس انا الحمد لله بشكر ربنا كتير انا واصحابى عملين جرووب حلو جدا من 12 صديق كلنا من بلد وحده واشكر ربنا احنا متفاهمين جدا وطول عمرى هاكون بشكره على عطايا




_شكرا ليك الرب يباركك

مرور جميل جداا_


----------



## النهيسى (14 يونيو 2010)

netta قال:


> لذا فكروا كثيرا عند إقامة صداقة وحددوا لانفسكم لماذا تريدون اختيار هذا الشخص دون غيره
> موضوع ممتاز فعلا ومهم لكل
> الشباب يقرؤه
> ربنا يبارك خدمنك




شكرا  الرب يباركك

مرور جميل جداا


----------



## النهيسى (14 يونيو 2010)

sad ro0se قال:


> *نايبس تويبك*​




شكرا  الرب يباركك

مرور جميل جداا


----------



## النهيسى (14 يونيو 2010)

نغم قال:


> الرب يباركك يا النهيسى موضوع جميل جدا ومفيد وانشالله يكون كل واحد منا اتعلم الى محتاجه




شكرا  الرب يباركك

مرور جميل جداا


----------



## النهيسى (14 يونيو 2010)

مسرة قال:


> ما احلى الصداقة...
> انا لدي مشكلة مع الصداقة...قبل مدة قصيرة تقدم الي ابن خالتي للزواج وانا صغيرة صغيرة جدا انا مراهقة اي لم اصل لعمر 18 ولذلك رفضت الزواج به. فتصادفت وخرجنا سويا وسألني لماذا رفضته وشرحت له كيف اني صغيرة و ارائي بشكل متقلب دائما واني لا افكر بالزواج يوجد اشياء اهم من ذلك في عمري وقال لي بأنه اختارني لاني واعية وبنت لطيفة وقال بأنه يحبني. وبعد مدة بدأ بالاتصال بي وقال بأنه وحيد ويحتاج الى شخص لليتكلم معه وان الوحدة قتلته . فقلت له انا موجودة دائما و اني اسمعك. ولكن عندما قلت هذه الكلمات كنت مخنوقة محصورة . ففي الحقيقية عندما كنت اصغر سنا قد مررت بنفس الموقف قال لي بانه يحبني وانا رفضته والان نفس الموقف, لقد مررت بصعوبات ومشاكل كثيرة عندما كنت اصغر سنا وانا لا اريد ان امر بها من جديد. اصبحت اتصالاته كثيرة وهو ليس لديه كلام فقط نصمت وهو يريد ان نكون اصدقاء وفي الحقيقة انا اخاف واتحسس جدا من الصداقة بين الولد والبنت. هو لا يعرف يسوع كثيرا وقلت بان هذه فرصة جيدة لاعرفه بيسوع ولكني خائفة ان امر بمشاكل والمشكلة الاكبر هو عندما يتصل بي يريدني ان اخفي عن اهلي بانه اتصل بي خوفا من المشاكل , وانا لا استطيع ان اخفي حبة عن امي وابي .
> 
> 
> ...




شكرا  الرب يباركك

مرور جميل جداا


----------



## النهيسى (14 يونيو 2010)

*  	 ما احلى الصداقة...
انا لدي مشكلة مع الصداقة...قبل مدة قصيرة تقدم الي ابن خالتي للزواج وانا صغيرة صغيرة جدا انا مراهقة اي لم اصل لعمر 18 ولذلك رفضت الزواج به. فتصادفت وخرجنا سويا وسألني لماذا رفضته وشرحت له كيف اني صغيرة و ارائي بشكل متقلب دائما واني لا افكر بالزواج يوجد اشياء اهم من ذلك في عمري وقال لي بأنه اختارني لاني واعية وبنت لطيفة وقال بأنه يحبني. وبعد مدة بدأ بالاتصال بي وقال بأنه وحيد ويحتاج الى شخص لليتكلم معه وان الوحدة قتلته .
 فقلت له انا موجودة دائما و اني اسمعك. ولكن عندما قلت هذه الكلمات كنت مخنوقة محصورة . ففي الحقيقية عندما كنت اصغر سنا قد مررت بنفس الموقف قال لي بانه يحبني وانا رفضته والان نفس الموقف, لقد مررت بصعوبات ومشاكل كثيرة عندما كنت اصغر سنا وانا لا اريد ان امر بها من جديد. اصبحت اتصالاته كثيرة وهو ليس لديه كلام فقط نصمت وهو يريد ان نكون اصدقاء وفي الحقيقة انا اخاف واتحسس جدا من الصداقة بين الولد والبنت. هو لا يعرف يسوع كثيرا وقلت بان هذه فرصة جيدة لاعرفه بيسوع ولكني خائفة ان امر بمشاكل والمشكلة الاكبر هو عندما يتصل بي يريدني ان اخفي عن اهلي بانه اتصل بي خوفا من المشاكل , وانا لا استطيع ان اخفي حبة عن امي وابي .


ماذا افعل برأيكم هل اسمع له عندما يتصل واكون له صديقة واحاول ان اقربه من يسوع ام اريه وجها ثقيلا ؟؟ هل اخفي عن اهلي اتصالاته؟؟؟*


*لا تخفى عن أسرتك شيئا مادام جادا معك

ومادام يريد أخفاء الأتصالات فهو لا ينفعك

أنصجك بالأبتعاد عنه

لا تتحجى أنك عاوزه تعرفيه بيسوع ,,, سامحينى

الرب يسوع ليس له علاقه بموضوعك على وجه الأطلاق

أأسف لصراحتى 

ربنا يوفقك*


----------



## مسرة (14 يونيو 2010)

سلام المسيح لك عزيزي النهيسي الغالي
نعم وبالفعل لقد ابتعدت عنه و لم ارد على اتصالاته و هو شعر ايضا بأني لا اريد ان ابني معه اي صداقة
انا اشكرك على صراحتك و لا تعتذر ابدا ابدا لان الحق هو حق والرب دعانا لقول الحق

يا رب ينور طريقك و يساعدك ويرد لك تعبك


----------



## النهيسى (16 يونيو 2010)

مسرة قال:


> سلام المسيح لك عزيزي النهيسي الغالي
> نعم وبالفعل لقد ابتعدت عنه و لم ارد على اتصالاته و هو شعر ايضا بأني لا اريد ان ابني معه اي صداقة
> انا اشكرك على صراحتك و لا تعتذر ابدا ابدا لان الحق هو حق والرب دعانا لقول الحق
> 
> يا رب ينور طريقك و يساعدك ويرد لك تعبك


*شكرا للرب يسوع , لأنه وفقك للحل الصحيح ربنا يفرح قلبك*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع مهم استاذي*
*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## ANGLINA (18 يونيو 2010)

good topic but i ask u to encourge ppl from both sex to talk  &to work to tegther to break ice .....so as a church should do that in its "madares a7ad" in "egtma3at" & everthing 2gether:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## النهيسى (19 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *موضوع مهم استاذي*
> *ميرسي ليك*​


*شكرا ليكم جدااا

 الرب يبارككم

مرور جميل جداا*​


----------



## النهيسى (19 يونيو 2010)

anglina قال:


> good topic but i ask u to encourge ppl from both sex to talk  &to work to tegther to break ice .....so as a church should do that in its "madares a7ad" in "egtma3at" & everthing 2gether:love_mailbox:


*شكرا ليكم جدااا

 الرب يبارككم

مرور جميل جداا*​


----------



## بنت فبساوية (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع  فعلا موضوع مهم جدا  وربنا يحمى ولادة من كل شر.


----------

